# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi > Nhà hàng >  Khuyến mãi giờ vàng cùng kfc

## hangnt

Hãy ghé KFC từ 14 giờ đến 17 giờ hàng ngày để tận hưởng chương trình “Khuyến Mãi Giờ Vàng”. Các bạn sẽ được ưu đãi hơn 29% khi mua bánh Go Go Caesar và Kem Cone, ưu đãi 17% cho bánh Hot Pie và bánh Egg Tart.

Chương trình này áp dụng tại tất cả các nhà hàng KFC trên toàn quốc từ 14 giờ đến 17 giờ hàng ngày. Chương trình kéo dài cho đến hết ngày 31 tháng 03 năm 2012.  Không áp dụng cho dịch vụ giao hàng tận nơi, đơn hàng lớn (trị giá từ 500.000 đồng trở lên), thẻ giảm giá và các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.

----------

